# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 325E30B729E85D41AA6B6C6036F9E37A [HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic, not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Skyli.a]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 325E30B729E85D41AA6B6C6036F9E37A 
Размер в байтах: 5918179

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:13, в том числе:
 безопасные:6
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:1

----------


## K_Platon

И что теперь делать?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Разумеется, обратитьтся за помощью.

----------

*olejah*

----------

